

Bitcoin vanity address hall of fame - ryan-c
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=90982.0

======
ryan-c
Seemed relevant given the hubbub about Facebook's Tor vanity address. I hold
the record for longest "real word, proper case" prefix. This was done by
loading an entire dictionary into oclvanitygen.

Unlike Tor addresses, you can actually do bespoke generation for other people
without being able to get the private key. There are a few vanity pools that
facilitate this, but unfortunately they don't reward partial work and aren't
very popular.

I actually came up with a way to make a vanity address pool that would reward
partial work, and got fairly fare along implementing it before I realized that
the market for it is probably too small to be worth the trouble.

